# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türkler sambacıları Almanya'dan uzaklaştırıyor

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgFutbolcu üreten bir fabrika gibi çalışan ülke, oyuncularının hepsini kendi içinde barındıramadığı için çoğu zaman dünyaya, uzak kıtalara göndermek zorunda kalıyor. Fakat sıcakkanlı bu oyuncular soğuk Avrupa ülkelerine gidince hayli zorlanıyor, hatta elenip geri dönmek zorunda kalanlar oluyor. Avrupa ise futbolu iyi bilen bu sıcak ülke insanlarına o kadar ihtiyaç duyuyor ki, onları her zaman maddi olanaklarla ülkelerine çekmeyi başarıyor.

Sambacılar için en zor ülkelerden biri Almanya. Hava şartları dışında dili ve disiplini 'Sambacı'ları oldukça zorluyor. Fakat buna rağmen yaşam standartları ve maddi olanaklar, onların burada da tutunmalarını sağladı. 1964 yılında Brezilyalı Jose Gilson Rodriguez (Zeze/Köln) Bundesliga'ya ilk ayak basan oyuncu olurken, onu dünya yıldızı Dunga (Stuttgart) takip etti. Bundesliga gol kralı olmuş Elber ve son dönemdeki ünlü defans oyuncusu Lucio ise bir başka yıldız oyunculardı. Bu dönemde ise Dortmund'lu Marcio Amaros gözde Brezilyalı oyuncular arasında adından söz ettiriyor. Bunlar ilk akla gelen Brezilyalı oyunculardan sadece birkaçı. 2008 yılında 36 oyuncuyla zirve yapan Brezilyalılar, Almanya'da en yüksek sayıya ulaşırken bu sayı günümüze doğru iyice azalarak 17 oyuncuya kadar düştü.

Türk oyuncular kulüplere daha cazip geliyor

Brezilyalı sayısının azalmasında bir etken de gurbetçi oyuncuların çokluğu. Özellikle Mesut Özil, Nuri Şahin ve Gökhan Töre gibi birçok gurbetçi Türk genci gibi, oranın kültürünü almış ve hiçbir uyum sıkıntısı yaşamayan yabancı kökenli oyuncular, Brezilyalıların havasının Almanya'da daralmasına neden oldu. Ayrıca yabancı kökenli oyunculara milli takım kapılarının açılması, en az Sambacılar kadar yetenekli Türk gençlerinin çoğalmasına neden olurken, kulüplerinde Brezilyalılar kadar yetenekli ve onlardan daha ucuz Türk gençlerine yönelmelerine yol açtı. Alman Futbol Federasyonu'nun, takımların gençlere yönelmesini teşvik etmesi ve bu konuda gençleştirme çalışmaları yapması ise bu sayının azalmasında bir başka sebep olarak göze çarpıyor.

Kulüplerin işine gelen bu düşüş, Alman futbolunun yeniden yapılanmasına da neden oldu. Takımlar artık altyapılarından oyuncu çıkarma çabasına girmiş durumda. Bayern Münih örneğinde görüldüğü gibi Müller ve Schweinsteiger veya Dortmund'a Götze gibi diğer takımlar da birçok Alman gencini futbola kazandırdı. Kulüplerin artık transferlerdeki ilk tercihleri altyapı, sonraki tercihleri başka kulüplerde oynayan Alman oyuncu ya da vatandaşlığa geçmiş yabancı oyuncu, o da olmadı Avrupa'da yaşayan komşu ülkelerin yıldız oyuncuları (Robben veya Ribery) oluyor. Almanlar artık uyum sorunu yaşayan, disiplinsiz ve fazla para harcanan yabancı futbolcu istemiyor.

Dede, market bilmediğinden benzinciden alışveriş yapmış

Alman kulüplerindeki Brezilyalı oyuncu sayısının düşüşünde bir diğer sebep de basının Sambacıların uyumsuzluğunu sık sık konu etmesi. Özellikle şu an Süper Toto Süper Lig'in başarılı takımı Eskişehirspor'a sezon başı Borussia Dortmund'dan gelen Brezilyalı oyuncu Dede, Alman Bild gazetesinin internet sitesine konu oldu. Haberde Dede, Almanya'ya ilk geldiğinde market kültüründen o kadar uzaktı ki birkaç ay hep benzin istasyonlarından alışveriş yaptığını yazdı. Aynı haberde bir başka Brezilyalının da ilk kez kar gördüğüne ve alerji hastalığına yakalandığına yer verildi.

Türkiye'nin havası ve hoşgörüsü sıcak geliyor

Brezilyalı futbolcuların Türkiye penceresinden görünümü ise Almanya gibi vahim değil şimdilik. Fakat eski havalarının da olmadığı bir gerçek. Ülke ve insan sıcaklığı Almanya'ya göre daha fazla olan Türkiye'de hiç kuşkusuz rahatları daha iyi ve uyumları daha kolay. Özellikle disiplinsizliklerinin hâlâ kulüpler tarafından hoşgörüyle karşılanması Türkiye'de tutunmalarını sağlamakta.

Şu an Süper Toto Süper Lig kulüplerinde 26 Brezilyalı oyuncu var. Bunlara Bank Asya'da oynayanlar da eklenince sayının hiç de az olmadığı net bir şekilde görülebilir. Günümüzde Brezilyalı oyuncular arasında zirvedeki isim hiç kuşkusuz Fenerbahçe'nin kaptanı Alex de Souza. Alex, bizlere o kadar ısındı ki şartlar elverse tıpkı Nobre ve Vederson gibi Türk vatandaşlığına geçmeyi, hayatının kalanını burada geçirmeyi bile düşünebiliyor. Bir başka başarılı Brezilyalı oyuncu ise Galatasaray'da kiralık oynayan ve her fırsatta Türkiye'yi çok sevdiğini dile getiren Melo. Sezon sonu kulübü Juventus'a geri dönmek istemediğini şimdiden belirtmesi de bunu ispatlıyor. Türkiye Süper Lig'de kadrosunda en fazla Brezilyalı oyuncu olan takımlar Beşiktaş ve Mersin İdman Yurdu.

Brezilyalıların Almanya'daki sıkıntıları:

Almancayı zor öğreniyorlar, iletişim problemi yaşıyorlar.

Adaptasyon süreleri genelde uzun oluyor.

Kendi aralarında gruplaşarak takım ruhunu bozuyorlar.

Ekonomik açıdan daha masraflılar.

Hava şartlarından dolayı sık sık hasta oluyorlar.

Disiplinli bir ülke olmasına alışamadılar.

kaynak : zaman gazetesi

----------

